# How do I send someone a private message or ask one person a question?



## samsterdam22 (Mar 14, 2013)

Just that and thanks in advance. I click on there profile and don't see any way to send them a message


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

You do not have private messaging rights yet, you need to be more active on the site, this is to ensure no spammers get to our member's,


----------



## samsterdam22 (Mar 14, 2013)

I see. I read and don't really post. You know if thats the problem or how long it takes? Thanks


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

samsterdam22 said:


> I see. I read and don't really post. You know if thats the problem or how long it takes? Thanks


You just need to have more activity. Try posting in more threads and get more involved with the riu community. 

Try leaving a message on their message board located on their user profile in the meantime


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

samsterdam22 said:


> I see. I read and don't really post. You know if thats the problem or how long it takes? Thanks


you have PM now


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Mar 14, 2013)

sunni said:


> you have PM now


 scared of you! lol

You go girl!! Hah


----------



## sunni (Mar 14, 2013)

haha 

@ OP i sent you a confirmation pm to show you how it works


----------



## Pistols&Crystals (Jun 5, 2013)

I have the same issue


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

You don't have enough activity. .. get your activity up....who you trying to pm? Maybe i can help


----------



## sunni (Jun 5, 2013)

Pistols&Crystals said:


> I have the same issue


uhm you have pm abilities....



Dr. Greenhorn said:


> You don't have enough activity. .. get your activity up....who you trying to pm? Maybe i can help


what are you talking about? he has pm abilities hes been here since 09


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Jun 5, 2013)

If you got pm abilities, then maybe dude you trying to contact has his messages set to 'don't want any'


Pistols&Crystals said:


> I have the same issue


who you trying to message?


----------



## postnothrills (Aug 11, 2014)

What are the amount of posts needed? 

I'm more of a lurker....coming to do research but don't post often. 
I have like 60 posts but no PM privilege.


----------



## potroastV2 (Sep 3, 2014)

If you click on a member's avatar, the window that opens has an option to "Start a Conversation."

That's how you can send a Private Message.


----------



## paulbooneyan (Nov 23, 2014)

hey i was wondering how many posts i need to make b4 i can pm people.


----------



## racerboy71 (Nov 23, 2014)

paulbooneyan said:


> hey i was wondering how many posts i need to make b4 i can pm people.


 we usually don't post that number so bots and spammers find out how many posts are needed m8, so just post a bit more and you'll be there in no time at all..


----------



## spek9 (Nov 23, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> we usually don't post that number so bots and spammers find out how many posts are needed m8, so just post a bit more and you'll be there in no time at all..


I heard one needs 'about a pound' worth of posts before you can PM. 

-spek


----------



## paulbooneyan (Nov 24, 2014)

=-D kk thank you


----------



## CubicProduction (May 30, 2015)

I created this profile for the purpose of asking an individual a question lol now it seems I will have to take some time n browse the site. Not the worst thing ever I've already found some entertaining threads.


----------



## PurpleBuz (Oct 2, 2015)

rollitup said:


> If you click on a member's avatar, the window that opens has an option to "Start a Conversation."
> 
> That's how you can send a Private Message.


thats the stupidest thing I ever heard about. change the name "private message" to "start a conversation" while everybody knows what private message is and nobody knows what "start a conversation" is and the verb "start a conversation" gives absolutely no indication that the conversation is between two parties and not the general population.


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2015)

PurpleBuz said:


> thats the stupidest thing I ever heard about. change the name "private message" to "start a conversation" while everybody knows what private message is and nobody knows what "start a conversation" is and the verb "start a conversation" gives absolutely no indication that the conversation is between two parties and not the general population.


We didnt have a choice, it was called "private message" on vbulletin, when we switched platforms to xenforo it became "Start a conversation"


----------



## PurpleBuz (Oct 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> We didnt have a choice, it was called "private message" on vbulletin, when we switched platforms to xenforo it became "Start a conversation"


I get that not really rollitups fault, its a bunch of stupid xenforo program managers .

I just spent two hours trying to send a private message. while the concept of conversations amongst multiple parties sounds cool, most people on these forums just want to send a message to a single person without others eavesdropping.


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2015)

PurpleBuz said:


> I get that not really rollitups fault, its a bunch of stupid xenforo program managers .
> 
> I just spent two hours trying to send a private message. while the concept of conversations amongst multiple parties sounds cool, most people on these forums just want to send a message to a single person without others eavesdropping.


well, if you went to support 
and click
"how to use the new RIU"

you would see i have photo details on how to start a conversation
https://www.rollitup.org/t/how-to-use-the-riu-faq.822686/

its the very first thread on support forum

if you looked for 2 hours...did you not see the whole INBOX thing at the top right beside your name?
inbox is a very well known terminology for private affairs like emails


----------



## PurpleBuz (Oct 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> well, if you went to support
> and click
> "how to use the new RIU"
> 
> ...


the inbox doesn't say anything about sending a private message, just the conversation thingy


----------



## sunni (Oct 2, 2015)

PurpleBuz said:


> the inbox doesn't say anything about sending a private message, just the conversation thingy


well you might as well check there because i left you a private message


----------



## PurpleBuz (Oct 2, 2015)

sunni said:


> well you might as well check there because i left you a private message


lol your funny, btw I just called you funny, inappropriate name calling ?


----------



## potroastV2 (Oct 2, 2015)

PurpleBuz said:


> thats the stupidest thing I ever heard about. change the name "private message" to "start a conversation" .


*THAT*'s the stupidist thing you've ever heard???

I guess you've never heard a republican talk!


----------



## PurpleBuz (Oct 2, 2015)

rollitup said:


> *THAT*'s the stupidist thing you've ever heard???
> 
> I guess you've never heard a republican talk!


guess your right cause I have heard Obama talk


----------



## Chinese-Mexican (Sep 5, 2016)

Can anyone help me get pm's i have been posting but nothing yet


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2016)

Chinese-Mexican said:


> Can anyone help me get pm's i have been posting but nothing yet


you must become an established member first, 
new members dont need to PM they dont know anyone on here


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2016)

Chinese-Mexican said:


> Can anyone help me get pm's i have been posting but nothing yet


oh i see youre trying to obtain cuts or seeds we dont allow users to use riu for this purpose. 
its a bannable offence


----------



## Chinese-Mexican (Sep 5, 2016)

I didn't know that, sorry to come on here and break the rules, take care


----------



## sunni (Sep 5, 2016)

Chinese-Mexican said:


> I didn't know that, sorry to come on here and break the rules, take care


youre welcome to stay as a member and enjoy the forum


----------



## Brian2505 (Apr 28, 2020)

sunni said:


> youre welcome to stay as a member and enjoy the forum


So is the “start a conversation “ a private conversation? Just looking for input from a “well known member”. Thanks.


----------



## sunni (Apr 29, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> So is the “start a conversation “ a private conversation? Just looking for input from a “well known member”. Thanks.


It’s private in the sense that we own this website and own any content you Put here and can see what you do in private but other memebers can’t Like regular users 
So if you’re using it for illegal shit we will find that and ban you  

hope that helps


----------



## Brian2505 (Apr 30, 2020)

sunni said:


> It’s private in the sense that we own this website and own any content you Put here and can see what you do in private but other memebers can’t Like regular users
> So if you’re using it for illegal shit we will find that and ban you
> 
> hope that helps


No not at all. Just looking to ask questions without other input is all. It seems you can get a better/legit answer that way without 3rd party interference/input imo. By all means look at what I ask. And to be completely transparent it’s about a breeder and there opinion of them. No illegal shit will go down by me I assure you of that.


----------



## sunni (May 1, 2020)

Brian2505 said:


> No not at all. Just looking to ask questions without other input is all. It seems you can get a better/legit answer that way without 3rd party interference/input imo. By all means look at what I ask. And to be completely transparent it’s about a breeder and there opinion of them. No illegal shit will go down by me I assure you of that.


I did answer it
Yes it’s private to others but not admins


----------



## diggs99 (May 8, 2020)

sunni said:


> I did answer it
> Yes it’s private to others but not admins



Wait, hold up a second, are you saying that you (admins) can/do read our private messages?
I need some clarification on this please. Not much private about that. So I’m wondering.

Like it is a situation where you guys have certain words flagged and they pop up on your radar? im all for keeping the bad shit from happening, but im also for privacy. So im just wondering what the criteria is for an Admin checking my pms?


----------



## sunni (May 9, 2020)

diggs99 said:


> Wait, hold up a second, are you saying that you (admins) can/do read our private messages?
> I need some clarification on this please. Not much private about that. So I’m wondering.
> 
> Like it is a situation where you guys have certain words flagged and they pop up on your radar? im all for keeping the bad shit from happening, but im also for privacy. So im just wondering what the criteria is for an Admin checking my pms?


if you want true privacy a private website that you dont own where you signed every bit of content over when you joined here isnt where you wanna be.

We own everything you write or put on here. Users agree to that when they join. In short and blunt there is no true privacy in a website you have no ownership in. Admins can see everything if they so chose to. We literally own the website and ALL content. 

There are times when checking someones personal messages happens but its rare, and only the *admins* do it not mods. We dont go reading for shits and giggles if thats what youre thinking

typical reasons we see your pm's also happen when someone reports a message they sent or received, typically this is from harassment from another member, selling, trading posting their address and wanting it removed etc
selling trading gifting seeds etc.

We dont sit here and read your pms, just like we cannot read every single post on this website but we often get alerted to violations of tos via pms, like we do the entire forum.

I can however assure you those with access, are the ones who have access to the entire rest of your account, so we know your ip your email etc everything youve done to sign up here, your birthdate if you inputting it , your name if you did as well everything, and those people are trustworthy as we have been the sole operating admins of the site since launch.


----------



## diggs99 (May 9, 2020)

sunni said:


> if you want true privacy a private website that you dont own where you signed every bit of content over when you joined here isnt where you wanna be.
> 
> We own everything you write or put on here. Users agree to that when they join. In short and blunt there is no true privacy in a website you have no ownership in. Admins can see everything if they so chose to. We literally own the website and ALL content.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the response and clarification.


----------



## Mr.ganja07 (Jul 2, 2020)

PurpleBuz said:


> thats the stupidest thing I ever heard about. change the name "private message" to "start a conversation" while everybody knows what private message is and nobody knows what "start a conversation" is and the verb "start a conversation" gives absolutely no indication that the conversation is between two parties and not the general population.


I do not see "start conversation" option when clicking avatars: only follow or ignore options. please advise.


----------



## sunni (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr.ganja07 said:


> I do not see "start conversation" option when clicking avatars: only follow or ignore options. please advise.


youre too new of a member to do so


----------



## potroastV2 (Jul 3, 2020)

Mr.ganja07 said:


> I do not see "start conversation" option when clicking avatars: only follow or ignore options. please advise.



Once you participate in the forum for a few days, and post a few more times and receive a few Likes, all of the features of the forum will become available to you.


----------



## Mr.ganja07 (Jul 3, 2020)

rollitup said:


> Once you participate in the forum for a few days, and post a few more times and receive a few Likes, all of the features of the forum will become available to you.


This is the most absurd answer I was anticipating. WOW!


----------

